# Fish Fried Alive



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

YouTube - Fresh Fish Fried Alive


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no  That's horrifying and the people are smiling while they eat it.....gross.

Reminds me of something I heard once about monkeys brains -won't go into detail but it was equally cruel and horrid.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is brutal I don't think I could take part in that. There is a sushi restaurant in Chicago HEAT that does something simlar not quite as intense. They have a live tank and you select the fish you want and the catch it and prepare it right in front of you at the sushi bar.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Yes its gross, I saw smething as awfull ( cant find the link & I wouldnt show it anyway, its cruel as heck  ), they were eating the brain of a chimp while the animal was alive 


Sick world


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I am often dismayed at the disregard some people have for the creatures we eat ...

Shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ninja - yep, that's the one  How can people DO that?!?!?!!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi DC Sunshine, I honestly dont know how people could do that


----------



## lady dewinters (Jul 26, 2007)

I love eating sushi, but I don't like to see my dinner die while it stares at me helpless. Think I'd avoid that place... the thought of it makes me a bit queezy.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Before I read the actual thread (and saw the video) two things immediately went through my head:

"...How do they keep it safe with the fish thrashing about in hot oil?"
and
"Why would you want to?"

After watching the video:

"...what was the point of doing that?"
and
"I don't want something watching me eat it. Sorry. No can do."


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

I wish I hadn't watched that. Absolutely disgusting.


----------

